# Christmas Gift Suggestion for Electrician Father



## BleedgreenVA (Nov 14, 2013)

My father in law is north of the Mason-Dixon and I'm not in Florida in case he posts here. Sorry for being vague.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

try asking him, unless you want it to be a complete surprise


----------



## BleedgreenVA (Nov 14, 2013)

Based on the family stuff going on I suspect that he'll dismiss the idea and tell us he doesn't need/want anything. So I was aiming for a surprise rather than the expected Harley gear.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

Google Harley themed tools. Or, it might seem impersonal but a gift card to Home Depot might go a long way. Would for me anyways.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

A set of Wera screwdrivers for starters. A nice new Milwaukee M12 Fuel ¼" impact would be a nice thing too.


----------



## BleedgreenVA (Nov 14, 2013)

wendon said:


> A set of Wera screwdrivers for starters. A nice new Milwaukee M12 Fuel ¼" impact would be a nice thing too.


I would assume the insulated set would be the way to go?

Not sure if links to retailers are ok

http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Kraftform-Insulated-Professional-Screwdriver/dp/B00024JWQ2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1384401427&sr=8-7&keywords=wera+screwdriver+set


----------



## BleedgreenVA (Nov 14, 2013)

Wera Kraftform Plus 160i/168i/6 Insulated Professional Screwdriver Set, 6-Piece


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

BleedgreenVA said:


> I would assume the insulated set would be the way to go?
> 
> Not sure if links to retailers are ok
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Kraftfor...84401427&sr=8-7&keywords=wera+screwdriver+set


probably not necassary on the insulated screw drivers. 



Its really hard to say, without knowing what the guy already has. If he didn't have a nice cordless drill for the house and you bought him a halfway decent one, he'd be guaranteed to be stoked, but if he already has some nice dewalt cordless stuff and you buy him a Milwaukee cordless, it wouldn't be that great



You can never go wrong with some klein hand tools. Guaranteed he already has something equal, but hed be happy. Only problem is they would just get mixed in his work tools and its just saving him money on something he would already buy. Kinda like buying someone a tank of gas. They'd appreciate it and use it, but it would soon be forgotten


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

*Klein* screwdriver set, a new set of screwdrivers is a nice, affordable gift he'll appreciate (has like 2 slotted and 2 Phillips screwdrivers)


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BleedgreenVA said:


> Wera Kraftform Plus 160i/168i/6 Insulated Professional Screwdriver Set, 6-Piece


That's a nice set!:thumbsup: The Wera 05347778001 334/368/6 S/D is a nice set too as it has the #1 and #2 Robertson drivers.


----------



## BleedgreenVA (Nov 14, 2013)

Good point on getting mixed in with the rest of the tools. I'll have to get mom or grandpa to do some recon on the power tools for the house.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

jimmy21 said:


> probably not necassary on the insulated screw drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy is an electrician, not a DIY !:laughing::laughing: Don't insult him with DeWalt tools and Klein screwdrivers!!! He probably already has Kleins and they're probably prematurely wore out!!:whistling2:


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Think of something else to get him dude. We have our tools that we use at work and they work well but our tools at home lack at times. You can either get him something he appreciates or you can go the easy route and get him tools. It's all in your court.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

If you gave me screwdrivers for Christmas I may get extra stupid drunk at your new years Party and say inappropriate things. Screw work related, you married his daughter for gods sake make it something personal.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.kleinconnection.com/branded-collection.html

One of many things Klein


----------



## BleedgreenVA (Nov 14, 2013)

Budd and gold. Thank you both for your honesty.

He doesn't really have a hobby outside of riding and doesn't take the bike out a whole lot anymore. Just looking for an idea outside of a branded Harley shirt.

I completely understand and share the concern about tools for work being impersonal. 

Just trying to get some ideas. 

Some tools fall in the category of "luxury" items. Not everyone buys themselves the best of the best as small business owners. Or has the perfect tool for certain jobs when a different tool may be sufficient but take longer.

All that said, I appreciate your warning that this may be a bad idea.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BleedgreenVA said:


> Budd and gold. Thank you both for your honesty.
> 
> He doesn't really have a hobby outside of riding and doesn't take the bike out a whole lot anymore. Just looking for an idea outside of a branded Harley shirt.
> 
> ...


Well, if you've already purchased them and don't want to give them to your dad-in-law, I'd sure be tickled to get them for Christmas. I wouldn't get drunk on you, wouldn't think less of you, or anything of the sort. I'd just say Thanks! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

BleedgreenVA said:


> So I hit google trying to find ideas on what to get my father in law for Christmas and found this forum. The posts I found were from boss's asking what to get their employees and and bunch of responses from guys giving them a hard time which was funny but not real helpful.
> 
> My wife's father is a solo residential and commercial electrician that has cut back his hours and therefore his income for a family matter this past year. My wife typically went the route of Harley swag since he rides and that's his main hobby.
> 
> ...


If he has been an electrician for a while he probably has the tools he needs. I think it is time for a toy...of sorts. Get him a set of wire strippers that are also a proximity voltage tester. I bought one for my son at Lowe's about five years ago. Coooool!!! It lights up when near a live wire.


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

ever think of getting him a Knipex Plier wrench and/or irwin groove lock pliers??

I find out they are super handy for tighten connectors & so...

http://www.toolsnob.com/pictures/irwin_groovelock_three.jpg


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

This may not apply? I don't like other people to select my tools,so why not give a $ 2500.00 check or money order? You could put it in a nice card and say a few words about "what a great guy he is".


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

M12 heated jacket.
Milwaukee radio.
One of those two would make anybody happy, and not necessarily related to work.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

wendon said:


> A set of Wera screwdrivers for starters. A nice new Milwaukee M12 Fuel ¼" impact would be a nice thing too.


I totally agree with the M12 screwdriver thing. I freaking love mine.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

360max said:


> *Klein* screwdriver set, a new set of screwdrivers is a nice, affordable gift he'll appreciate (has like 2 slotted and 2 Phillips screwdrivers)


why would anyone give POS tools to someone for christmas?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Spunk#7 said:


> This may not apply? I don't like other people to select my tools,so why not give a $ 2500.00 check or money order? You could put it in a nice card and say a few words about "what a great guy he is".


Did you say $2500????? I want to marry your daughter.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

how much do you want to spend ? 

here's a few ideas:

a flir infrared camera would be nice http://www.shopflir.com/p12072/flir_t420_thermal_imaging_camera.php


a nice tdr or fault finder would be nice http://usd.qualityinstruments-direct.com/shop/itemDetail.do?itm_id=157312&itm_index=0&item=TDR2000/2&manufacturerItemNumber=6411-011&gclid=COTz_qXB5boCFeHm7AodmBUA5Q

some safety equipment, rated gloves, or even fire rated overalls http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/safety/clothing/Flame-Resistant-Jackets-Coats/fr-arc-35-coat-yellow-l-arccl-yw-l

or maybe even a gift certificate for some red wing shoes ?

then again, pink tutu's are always a fun gift http://www.discountdance.com/dancewear/style_7797.html?pid=6466&Shop=Style&&skey=tutus&search=true&SID=530992275


----------



## BleedgreenVA (Nov 14, 2013)

I do appreciate the feedback and suggestions.

Y'all sound like your get pricey gifts for Christmas! 

I was looking in that $50-$150 range.

I talked to another family member that apprenticed under him and told me that he is very picky about his tools.

It sounds like hitting a home run with a specific tool would be monumental and the potential to offend is much to high.

Thank you again for feedback and the laughs.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

BleedgreenVA said:


> I do appreciate the feedback and suggestions.
> 
> Y'all sound like your get pricey gifts for Christmas!
> 
> I was looking in that *$50-$150 range.*


uh...I was _gonna _suggest hookers and blow, but on this budget.......:whistling2:


----------



## 480vac (Nov 11, 2013)

My fiancé has always gifted experiences over getting regular gifts... Last Christmas I got a nascar experience.. Where I drove an actual race car on Michigan International Speedway for 8 laps... I loved it.
We bought her dad(electrician also) a full body message. He never had one before, now he's had probably over ten since last Christmas.


----------



## BleedgreenVA (Nov 14, 2013)

480vac said:


> My fiancé has always gifted experiences over getting regular gifts... Last Christmas I got a nascar experience.. Where I drove an actual race car on Michigan International Speedway for 8 laps... I loved it.
> We bought her dad(electrician also) a full body message. He never had one before, now he's had probably over ten since last Christmas.


Having lived in Daytona for a few years, the NASCAR idea is a great one!


----------



## 480vac (Nov 11, 2013)

Not that I have ever used it, groupon(sp) is where she bought mine and saved a bundle. We love Daytona!! So much we're getting married there in Dec.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

480vac said:


> My fiancé has always gifted experiences over getting regular gifts... Last Christmas I got a nascar experience.. Where I drove an actual race car on Michigan International Speedway for 8 laps... I loved it.
> We bought her dad(electrician also) a full body message. He never had one before, now he's had probably over ten since last Christmas.


What is a "full body message"???
Is that subliminal??


----------



## 480vac (Nov 11, 2013)

wendon said:


> What is a "full body message"??? Is that subliminal??


 Massage... Same thing. I have big thumbs and an iPhone auto correct


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

1 key question which I really need to ask.....

what kind of job do your dad usually do? (yes, electrical) but.... what kind?
High volt & amp (ex. hooking up a 1000000000000kva transformer from the line on the street to the factory)
High volt & low amp (ex. factory robot cell to lighting wiring, 1000kva transformer)
etc
etc


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BleedgreenVA said:


> Wera Kraftform Plus 160i/168i/6 Insulated Professional Screwdriver Set, 6-Piece


Those are nice for around the house but a real electrician would prefer Klein. :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BleedgreenVA said:


> So I hit google trying to find ideas on what to get my father in law for Christmas and found this forum. The posts I found were from boss's asking what to get their employees and and bunch of responses from guys giving them a hard time which was funny but not real helpful.
> 
> My wife's father is a solo residential and commercial electrician that has cut back his hours and therefore his income for a family matter this past year. My wife typically went the route of Harley swag since he rides and that's his main hobby.
> 
> ...


http://ibewmerchandise.com/CartSteward/


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

Buy him a veto xl tool bag.


----------



## just_a_sparky (Nov 17, 2013)

get him the occidental leather pocket caddy!! its the bees knees
i


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

BleedgreenVA said:


> My wife's father is a solo residential and commercial electrician





jrannis said:


> http://ibewmerchandise.com/CartSteward/


If his father in-law is a solo electrician I would assume he is non-union.

Buying IBEW swag for a non-union electrician probably wouldn't go over well.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

BleedgreenVA said:


> I do appreciate the feedback and suggestions.
> 
> Y'all sound like your get pricey gifts for Christmas!
> 
> ...


I beleive I may have mentioned this earlier but here goes. It is probably something he may not buy for himself but he will use it everyday and thank you the whole time.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> I beleive I may have mentioned this earlier but here goes. It is probably something he may not buy for himself but he will use it everyday and thank you the whole time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-240...id=1384782502&sr=8-2&keywords=m12+screwdriver


I use a similar one and keep it with me at all times. The one I have is exactly the same except for it having a normal chuck instead of the 1/4" quick change chuck like the one you linked to. The normal chuck allows me to use any type of bit which really comes in handy.

If you like the 1/4" quick chuck then I'd suggest also trying out the M12 impact gun. It's the same thing as what you posted only it's got much more torque.


----------



## BleedgreenVA (Nov 14, 2013)

EBFD6 said:


> If his father in-law is a solo electrician I would assume he is non-union.
> 
> Buying IBEW swag for a non-union electrician probably wouldn't go over well.


As a union guy myself, the thought of giving my non-union father in law some IBEW gear was actually quite entertaining.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd go with the Veto. He'll love it.:thumbsup: If you found a good father-in-law, and were lucky enough that he had a daughter, and that she suffered from temporary insanity and married you, you'd better treat him right!:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## BleedgreenVA (Nov 14, 2013)

"and that she suffered from temporary insanity and married you"

That's the truth!


----------

